# LGK



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So I have done a lot of research and I think I would like to get 2 different bullies. I would like a standard ABKC bully but also a LGK Bully. I know I ticked off LGK by saying he is crazy for letting his males play like that but really he has some of the nicest looking dogs I have seen. I can hardly watch his videos of all the playing! I guess I have just had too many dog fights when dogs get into drive so I am over cautious. But he has really nice dogs that I could use in movies but they also have really nice drive. Any other thoughts on LGK?
LIONSGATE


----------



## Deadbolt (Dec 30, 2010)

This will get interesting...I want to here some chim in very curious of them as well.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

i am no expert but from what i have read on this site LGK's foundation dogs are from Iron Cross Kennels and being that they(ICK) just got banned from the UKC and their papers pulled i dont know how it would affect LGK. but again i am not an expert on the subject in no way and am just repeating what i have read.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have talked to him and he is a great guy from what I know. I would like to know more about the peds of the dogs like Carbon. he has a breeding coming up Matteo x Carbon and I do not know how I feel about that. The owner of Matteo is so arrogant I cannot stand him and I am not too sure how I feel about Matteo, I think he is really over done as where LGK dogs are big but not over done. Any feelings on how that breeding matches up?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I saw that and why I am interested in the peds, however LGK dogs are not like ICK dogs so I do not know if they have effected dogs from the paper hanging.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I likesome of them alot. Well balanced and super clean.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lisa, I think LGK has excellent dogs. One thing to remember about bullies is that they are not all like having APBTs. Yes, be cautious and some are DA, but for the most part they are very chill. It is amazing how calm a bully show is (for the most part) considering the amount of intact males present. I do not think that LGK's dogs were affected by the ICK controversy, but I think he will better be able to tell you that. I'm outside right now, but I will comment more when I can go back in and see my screen better.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Iron Tyson. Didn't Iron Cross Kennels get banned from the UKC? I can appreciate all bullies but I'm not very into the XLs or the Classic. I like Standards and Pockets. To each there own. LGK def got some nice looking dogs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just saw on their page that Iron Tyson has passed away  I really like their dogs they have some very very nice bullies. I totally get what your saying about that breeding though I'm not sure that there that great of a match, but then again I'm no where close to an expert. I really like Miss Freaky and Roxy what a couple of beauties


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

All I know of them is that they got beautiful well put together dogs and he seems to stay very active with them...best of luck in your search tho!


----------

